# Dbol and severe depression



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

hi all

ive never posted this before but after holding it in for 4 years, im gonna say it whether im flamed or not. 

3 or 4 years ago, i started a cycle of dbol at around 40mg a day, a week or 2 into the cycle, i started to get severe depression and became a bit suicidal to say the least.

now i thought this was just me and it had nothing to do with the dbol, but recently on this forum and i cant remember who it was reported exactly the same thing as my symptoms whilst on dbol and so have 2 more guys on other forums.

is this just unbelievable coinsidence or is there something more to it?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

AAS can effect mental state occasionally.

Its a small amount of DBOL TBH, was something else on your mind at time

I would have though there was an underlying problem, but Dvol may not have helped in that situation

Have you used anything since??


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I find Dbol makes me pretty upbeat.

most of the Dbol profiles you will read say:

Dianabol promotes the protein synthesis, thus it supports the buildup of protein. This effect manifests itself in a positive nitrogen balance and an improved well-being

weras in contrast the lProfile on Anadrol 50 states...:

The athlete can expect a feeling of "general indisposition" with the intake of Anadrol 50 which is completely in contrast to Dianabol which conveys a "sense of well-being".

the above info is what is usually shown in most steroid profiles on the net and from some books ive read.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

im no expert and would never profess to be.. but if the preclivity towards depression wasnt there in the first place i wouldnt expect anyone to develop it...

the three weeks i tried d-bols i felt great.. really chilled and happy...


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree with jw007,

Just out of interest, what type of Dbol were you on mate?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I agree with jw007,
> 
> Just out of interest, what type of Dbol were you on mate?


it was russian methandrostonol i think the name was, russian dbol.



jw007 said:


> AAS can effect mental state occasionally.
> 
> Its a small amount of DBOL TBH, was something else on your mind at time
> 
> ...


it could have been, i did have things on my mind at the time yes, no ive never used anything since, not because of what happened, just because im not ready for a cycle yet.

i am a bit shocked looking back now because dbol is suppose to make you feel the exact opposite lol.


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm into my second week and I'm buzzing most days.

But surely if it messes with your hormones can't this have an effect on your mental state?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BigMatt1985 said:


> I'm into my second week and I'm buzzing most days.
> 
> But surely if it messes with your hormones can't this have an effect on your mental state?


could do yes, many many things that change your hormone behaviour can effect your mental state, dont know much mroe to go into specifics though


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

dbol makes you feel happy

'wellbeing'


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> dbol makes you feel happy
> 
> 'wellbeing'


when i first started it, it did make me feel happy and everything was gonna be ok and i was feeling really good, then it completely turned to rat sh1t more or less overnight


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

You sure it was genuine dbol and not winny dressed as dbol...?? I got really screwed up on winny once and know that winny can cause these problems... but as above dbol gives me the warm fuzzies...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> You sure it was genuine dbol and not winny dressed as dbol...?? I got really screwed up on winny once and know that winny can cause these problems... but as above dbol gives me the warm fuzzies...


im pretty sure yes, but only because my pumps went crazy and all my muscles went as tight as a frogs ass whilst i was on it


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

andysutils said:


> hi all
> 
> ive never posted this before but after holding it in for 4 years, im gonna say it whether im flamed or not.
> 
> ...


Are you taking anti D's now, or did you have counselling, group therapy etc, iv'e been on anti D's for 15 years, so i have some experience of clinical depression.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

drhighintensity said:


> dbol makes you feel happy
> 
> 'wellbeing'


i always though well being was an erection.. oh well.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Are you taking anti D's now, or did you have counselling, group therapy etc, iv'e been on anti D's for 15 years, so i have some experience of clinical depression.


i did take a course of antiDs after id fininshed the dbol yes and ive never had what happened ever since. that was teh first time and only time


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad to hear that everything is ok now but like already said it could have been that it was already there and the d-bol just didnt help, its like any drug really if you have got them thoughts and feelings hidden there then any sort of drug is not going to help even AAS.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i think it could be easy to find something to blame...i know most drugs can enhance feelings and moods,increase depression...but maybe this depression could of been an underlying factor that was there already,could even run in the family...or you maybe could not tolerate this drug well,or maybe another of a 100 other variables...good that you have got it out into the open mate!!!!

really you should go see a psychologist and explain,they wont nut you off,just try helping you to use the power of your mind...a psychiatrist will use to drugs to sort you out,better off with a psychologist...cos you never know when something may trii=gger you off into depression or feeling like that again,so best to get yourself sorted out...i know one of my mates got really down n depressed on deca...didnt wanna go out,felt paranoid n was phoning me up a lot,i had to talk him through stuff...his brother is quite the same...and i feel you sholud get your family history out...like most illnesses can run in the family tree!!!!

from diabetes,renal failure,heart problems,psychological problems etc etc...better to be safe than sorry...although you said your cool now...!!!

like i say,the d-bol may have some input,but that may be nothing to do with the bigger picture!!!!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

im not blaming the dbol in anyway and i never have done, it just got me thinking when somebody mentioned the same thing and said it was dbol that did it to him, i just thought the two might be linked and it could have easily been something building up like you said

Maybe it was just hard ass luck i statred the dbol at the same time of the issue.

i have a lot of dbol here but this time ill be sure doing my cycle this time around spot on. Im willing to give it a go again when the time is right.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your experience mate - and well done for being straight up about it.

Not sure if anyone knows for sure, but i do tend to find that some things have the potential to amplify or externalise what is going on - on the inside.

When i started a recent-ish dbol cycle i felt quite aggresive - however, i was going through some personal problems at that time & i suspect that anything, such as having a drink, could have brought my upset to the surface.

Sure enough, a few weeks into that cycle, i sorted my issues & my previous aggression was replaced by a very positive feeling of "wellbeing" - i felt marvelous 

One of the worse things i've found for my moods is Letrozole; i don't get the usual sore-joints or lack of sex-drive..... but i do feel a bit flat emotionally. Having said that, i've been on it a while now (low dose) and because i'm aware of its potential effect on me - i'm able to "have a word with myself" & keep myself right.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

There are links between steroids and manic depression. That's where the 'roid rage' thing comes from. A minority of people can have quite bad psychological effects.

Article on it here.

http://bipolar.about.com/od/causes/a/bpsteroid1.htm


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Andysutlis, how long were you on anti D's? and were you diagnosed with clinical depression? if you don't mind me asking.

I'm asking because i cannot live without them so i'm interested in just what and how severe was your depression.

In the meantime, heres's a little light reading

It's true that aas use can precipitate underlying psychological problems.

Although literature is limited, there is evidence to suggest that there is a relationship between anabolic steroid use and depression. Pope and Katz (1988) interviewed 41 body builders and football players who used steroids to determine the extent c_° their affective and psychotic symptoms. The researchers identified four symptoms meeting DSM-III-R criteria. Five 12.2*) of the subjects interviewed had developed major depression during steroid withdrawal and two subjects developed depression while off steroids. Perry, Andersen, and Yates (1990) in a study of 20 weightlifters, reported that described themselves as becoming depressed during their cycles. Symptoms of clinical depression were reported in 40-50% of their subjects. In a study of eight weightlifters, Brower et al. (1990) found that all eight reported withdrawal symptoms, and three were classified as depressed using DSM-III-R criteria.

Although there is ample evidence to indicate that depression is associated with anabolic steroid use among strength athletes of all genders, races and ethnic backgrounds, there is some confusion about exactly when it occurs and the amount: whether such depression is more prevalent during the competitive cycle (when the drugs are taken) or during the non-competitive withdrawal cycle (when the drugs are not taken). Brower et al. (1990) identified the depression as part of the symptoms of withdrawal only. The one depressive case reported by Pope and Katz (1987) also developed depression during withdrawal only (when off the drug). Conversely, Perry, Yates, and Andersen (1990) reported high levels of depression among 20 weightlifters when they were in their competitive cycles and using the drugs. Hays et al. (1990) single case also reported depression during the competitive cycle. Because of methodological shortcomings, it has been impossible to discern precisely when depression is likely to occur among anabolic steroid users. Brower et al. reported findings from only eight subjects, Pope and Katz(1987) and Hays et al. (1990) provided accounts on single anecdotal cases. Perry, Yates, and Andersen (1990) used retrospective reports. None of these researchers compared steroid users with non-users for depression in a standardized A.P.A. empirical research format.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

This guy had a manic episode and tried to kill himself...

http://www.uk-steroids.co.uk/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=529


----------

